

Ask HN: What is your morning reading list? - JeroenRansijn

Please give us your reading morning list in this format:
- Hacker News (news.ycombinator.com)
- etc. (etc.)<p>Thank you!
======
arethuza
BBC News

Hacker News

Winterhighland
[http://www.winterhighland.info/](http://www.winterhighland.info/) (from
~October to ~May)

~~~
davidsmith8900
\- Arethuza, I actually like the Winterhighland site. Seeing people do things
as skiing or sculpting relaxes me.

------
ragatskynet
News (local Hungarian media mostly and/or BBC) and comic books (maybe it is
funny but I love them!)

------
covgjai
Local news, Hacker News and checking RSS feed for any interesting news.

------
deathwithme
reading local news. reading hackernews and reddit. looking tweets if I see any
interesting links, I click and carry on reading it.

------
davidsmith8900
\- ODesk (www.odesk.com)

\- Elance (www.elance.com)

